# How much meat for 15-18 people?



## hickorybutt (Apr 25, 2014)

We're already starting to plan out our big Memorial Day cookout with all of our close friends, and of course we'll be hosting and center everything on BBQ.  For the meat, I'm wanting to do both brisket and pulled pork.  I'm planning on 15-18 people showing up, so I was thinking I would do 1 brisket (10-12 lb. range) and 2 pork Boston Butts (~7lbs. each).  I'm afraid that won't be enough brisket.  I would just do 2 briskets and have left overs, but I'm really wanting to do a top-of-the-line brisket for the cookout (Wagyu or Prime).  I could maybe justify buying one of these expensive packers, but two would be $200+ in just brisket alone.

Do you guys think 1 brisket would be enough along with 2 butts?  Or would I run the risk of not having enough brisket to go around?

Trying to decide if I want to do 2 choice briskets or 1 prime brisket...


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 25, 2014)

I think 1 would be enough, figure 1/2 to 3/4 pound per person, some will eat more some will eat less but it should be enough along with the butts,it may sound weird but just don't put it all out at once,most people won't take as much if it looks like there isn't enough to go around so that might stretch it out so everyone gets some.I'm sure i'll get grief over that!!!


----------



## james1nc (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with smokerjim you will have plenty  with the sides  especially if kids are attending. If this is going to be a party that could run late into the night I might would put on another butt just for snacking later, but don't put it out with the rest of the food.


----------



## dandl93 (Apr 25, 2014)

If your cookouts are like mine? My friends come early and stay late we eat all during the time they are there.So 1/2 to 3/4 lb of meat is when you figure on a one time serving meal.Cookout parties are more like 2 meals and snacking. With a well seasoned and smoked brisket 99% of your quests will never know if you served them Prime or Choice.I would go with 2 choice briskets and 2 butts and not have that worry of not having enough food over my head all day.Left overs are good

As for the Wagyu brisket I would save that for a sit down meal when I could savor every bite and enjoy it over a more controlled setting.

Just another way of thinking...

Dan


----------



## hickorybutt (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys.  I'm thinking 1 will work as well.  A few attendees will be kids.  People will probably get a little of everything.  If everyone gets 1/2 lb of brisket and 1/2 lb of pork that will be fine.

Dan -
I was kind of thinking that as well about the Wagyu actually...  Most people who are coming don't really know BBQ that well (that's what you get in Cincinnati).  I would have a fit if I smoked a wagyu brisket and someone slathered BBQ sauce all over it and put it in a sandwich.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2014)

One 12lb Brisket alone will yield about 8 pound of meat or 16+ servings. Not to mention most won't take 8 ounces because there are 2 meats, So there will be plenty with one. Two Butts, total 16lbs, will give 8 to 10 lbs finished weight, If you have Buns most will take no more than 5 ounces on a sandwich. So two butts, about 9 lb finished wt, will yield 29 5oz sandwiches.  Basically you are talking a big portion of Brisket for each person plus 2 PP Sandwiches. That is 2 full meals per person. You are fine with what you got, just buy the largest pieces of meat you can find. 

I also agree that unless your guests are Foodies and have eaten in the best restaurants, save the Wagyu for a select group, say 6 of your closest friends, and have a special meal...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 25, 2014)

Your friends, they're not NFL linebackers or NBA centers, are they?  Or competitive swimmers.  Holy moly swimmers can put away food!  If any of those apply, take out a loan and start buying more meat!


----------



## hickorybutt (Apr 25, 2014)

Good perspective.

I always get over-zealous and, as a host, want to make sure that we have plenty of food to go around. 

Thanks again!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 26, 2014)

hickorybutt said:


> Good perspective.
> 
> I always get over-zealous and, as a host, want to make sure that we have plenty of food to go around.
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm with Chef Jimmy on this one, 1 nice brisket and 2 butts should be more than enough.  You'll probably even have leftovers.


----------

